# 11 DPO- MY BFP seems really dark doesnt it????



## tess8517

Can this mean twins or a boy?My OH family does not have girls so would not surprise me if it is - they have 16 boys in the family and none had had girls I would love a girl but either way I am sooooooo happy.We have been trying for 18 mths now!!

I had a chemical preg in December and the line never got this dark. My period is due Wed - please God dont let it come! Surely it wont with such a strong positive??? Baby Dust to you all Much love. Tess
 



Attached Files:







P1010119.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 125


----------



## tassiemum

Congrats!! =D


----------



## Scamp

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## Mommy_Moose

congratulations! that's no weak line. :) i don't think the line intensity means anything for the gender though.


----------



## v2007

Congrats.

:baby:

V xxx


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Congrats on your :bfp:! I hear that hcg for girls shows faster for boys and it was true for me. With my son, I had a very faint bfp at 15-16 dpo but this time I had a stronger line at 12dpo and I'm having a girl. Although of course, it couls be pure co-incidence lol. xxx


----------



## justajil

congrats


----------



## odd_socks

*congrats*


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! :baby:


----------



## Lara310809

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Congrats on your :bfp:! I hear that hcg for girls shows faster for boys and it was true for me. With my son, I had a very faint bfp at 15-16 dpo but this time I had a stronger line at 12dpo and I'm having a girl. Although of course, it couls be pure co-incidence lol. xxx

Congrats! When I was pregnant with my daughter I only got a BFP at 17DPO; so I don't think gender can be determined by how early it shows. It could be twins, but chances are really slim so don't assume it's twins! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9months!


----------



## eclipse

Congratulations!!! You may just be a super producer of hcg early, I was! I had a crazy dark line the day before and the day of my period (didn't track dpo so can't tell you that) Doc said I just produce early and fast...it was the same for my boy and girl. Congratulations again, hope you have a healthy 9 months and beyond!


----------



## KimmyLou

Congrats hun xx


----------



## hellohefalump

congrats!


----------



## tess8517

Awwwwww thanks every one.Had bloods today - get levels back tomorrow.xxx


----------



## SaraM

i was wondering if u found out if ur having twins and what gender - i have a pretty strong line at 11dpo and especially since i was on clomid im curious - thx


----------



## future_numan

Congratulations x


----------



## loolindley

Congratulations!!! Happy and healthy 9 months! :flower:


----------



## Pippin

Looks about right to me. Congrats. You can't tell gender by lines though. x

ps I have one of each and lines looked the same at same dpo, I was obsessive and took lots each day :blush:


----------



## mummy2be123

This thread was from april lol x


----------



## SaraM

i know - just wanted to know the outcome


----------



## Fallen Ambers

SaraM said:


> i know - just wanted to know the outcome

It got me curious too! LOL!

I checked some of her previous posts, and she's having a boy :)


----------



## R&JBabybean

congratulations x


----------



## joeybrooks

Deleted as didn't realise this was an old thread.


----------



## sle133

Congratulations!!


----------



## TwilightAgain

Congratulations! :baby:

Wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mrs.E

congratulations to you! :)


----------



## SockriTease

Congrats!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------

